# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Odgoj

## Angie75

Naletila sam danas na predobar citat, pa da ga zabilježim dok mi nije ishlapio  :Smile: 

Odgajati djecu slično je držanju mokrog sapuna u ruci: stisneš li jače, iskliznut će ti, no ako ga ne držiš, ispast će ti iz ruke.
Odgoj je stvaranje remek-djela ravnoteže.
Odgajati dijete slično je kao kad ga učiš voziti bicikl: djetetu je potrebno da ga držiš, no istodobno se mora osjećati slobodno.
Kao što lavanda postaje sijeno ako joj oduzmeš miris, tako odgoj postaje dresura ako mu oduzmeš vrijednosti.

----------


## Peterlin

Super, ali nisu uključeni vanjski utjecaji. 

Roditelji su najvažniji faktor odgoja, ali nisu jedini.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Naletila sam danas na predobar citat, pa da ga zabilježim dok mi nije ishlapio 
> 
> Odgajati djecu slično je držanju mokrog sapuna u ruci: stisneš li jače, iskliznut će ti, no ako ga ne držiš, ispast će ti iz ruke.
> Odgoj je stvaranje remek-djela ravnoteže.
> Odgajati dijete slično je kao kad ga učiš voziti bicikl: djetetu je potrebno da ga držiš, no istodobno se mora osjećati slobodno.
> Kao što lavanda postaje sijeno ako joj oduzmeš miris, tako odgoj postaje dresura ako mu oduzmeš vrijednosti.


Baš si sad razmišljam i zamišljam kako držim sapun na dlanu ruke i ne ispada mi. Ako uzmeš onaj _home made_ - taj kad ga jače stisneš razgnjecavi se u ruci.

----------


## penny

> Super, ali nisu uključeni vanjski utjecaji. 
> 
> Roditelji su najvažniji faktor odgoja, ali nisu jedini.


Pa ne spominje se tko je odgojitelj, vec odgoj sam po sebi. 

 :Smile: 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## nina70

Meni se čini da su danas roditelji puno posvećeniji djeci i njihovom odgoju, a djeca nisu nikad bila lošije odgojena. Istina da nije sav teret na roditeljima... Evo primjer, skoro duplo mlađi kolega na poslu me na prvu oduševio. Tako lijepo priča, dikcija, prošireni vokabular...ma nema, kao da iz knjige čita... Kažem mu da se direktor požalio na njega jer mu se prilikom kritike o loše obavljenom poslu samo smijuljio u lice. A on mi odgovara: "pa ja ti ne fermam autoritet". Pitam ga kako to misli, dam mu priliku da se izvuče, da izlane nešto malo pametnije, ali ne ...taj se uvatio pametovanja i milijun opravdanja...uglavnom nije ništa kriv. I ne bih ja ovo spomenula da mi nije takvih 20-ak prošlo kroz ruke (što muško, što žensko). Uglavnom, najpametniji su, nemaju potrebu ustati (pra)staroj osobi u busu, ne priznaju autoritet, na najmanju kritiku reagiraju kao da si im šamar opalio. Nisu ni počeli radit a već bi direktorski posao prihvatili bez imalo straha. Toliko su sigurni u sebe i svoju veličinu, ali u većini slučaja bez pokrića. Bonton..ne znaju što je to, al stvarno ne znaju. Baš sam zabrinuta.

----------


## mamasch

> Meni se čini da su danas roditelji puno posvećeniji djeci i njihovom odgoju, a djeca nisu nikad bila lošije odgojena. Istina da nije sav teret na roditeljima... Evo primjer, skoro duplo mlađi kolega na poslu me na prvu oduševio. Tako lijepo priča, dikcija, prošireni vokabular...ma nema, kao da iz knjige čita... Kažem mu da se direktor požalio na njega jer mu se prilikom kritike o loše obavljenom poslu samo smijuljio u lice. A on mi odgovara: "pa ja ti ne fermam autoritet". Pitam ga kako to misli, dam mu priliku da se izvuče, da izlane nešto malo pametnije, ali ne ...taj se uvatio pametovanja i milijun opravdanja...uglavnom nije ništa kriv. I ne bih ja ovo spomenula da mi nije takvih 20-ak prošlo kroz ruke (što muško, što žensko). Uglavnom, najpametniji su, nemaju potrebu ustati (pra)staroj osobi u busu, ne priznaju autoritet, na najmanju kritiku reagiraju kao da si im šamar opalio. Nisu ni počeli radit a već bi direktorski posao prihvatili bez imalo straha. Toliko su sigurni u sebe i svoju veličinu, ali u većini slučaja bez pokrića. Bonton..ne znaju što je to, al stvarno ne znaju. Baš sam zabrinuta.


Ne samo da su roditelji posvećeniji odgoju a djeca sve neodgojenija nego svi oko nas (mediji, susjedi, kolege...) imaju puno toga za savjetovati druge, bombardirani smo sa svih strana sa naputcima kako trebamo pristupiti djetetu ako prdne, kako ako opsuje a kako ako samo opere posuđe (karikiram).
Za sve dobivamo upute za upotrebu...
i sve manje osjećamo da trebamo misliti svojom glavom.
I mi i naša djeca...

Odgoj je sklizak teren, fakat nalik hendlanju sapuna...

----------


## nina70

mamasch, upravo tako. Sve neke knjige i upute o svemu i svačemu samo ne o osnovnim vrijednostima i lijepom ponašanju. Poznajem i roditelje te djece i teško mi je vjerovati da ih nisu pravilno usmjeravali, ali očito su vanjski utjecaji jači. Meni ti klinci danas svi izgledaju pomalo autistično...kakva će tek moja ispasti?! Nema ni dvije a ja debelo u 40-ima  :Sad:

----------


## cvijeta73

jel opet moram sokrata i njegovu, 2500 godina staru izjavu, lijepiti?  :Grin: 




> Današnja mladež je navikla na raskoš, imaju loše manire, preziru autoritete i ne poštuju starije. Djeca se raspravljaju sa .roditeljima i maltretiraju svoje nastavnike.


generacijski jaz se ta pojava zove :D

----------


## Lili75

Slazem se s.mamasch i ninom70.
Meni su takva ponasanja bila strasna i kad sam imala 20 i sad 40. Ne radi se o  nikakvom generac.jazu nego neodgojensoti, nepristojnosti i nedostatku osnova kulturnog ponasanja.

Bez obzira na vanjske utjecaje neka djeca su takva odmalena i takva narqvno i ostanu (imam primjera oko sebe) bome me n i je u takvim slucajevima zakazao rodit.odgoj.

----------


## zutaminuta

> jel opet moram sokrata i njegovu, 2500 godina staru izjavu, lijepiti?


Uvijek se toga sjetim kada netko krene s pričom da današnja mladež više nije kao nekad.  :Smile:

----------


## mamasch

Ja i dalje vjerujem u intuiciju, zdrav razum i ljudskost.
Beskrajno me zivciraju savjetodavne emisije na TV-u, usporedbe i slicne gluposti.
Nije cudo da nam djeca kronicno pate od manjka samopouzdanja...

----------


## Cheerilee

> Ne samo da su roditelji posvećeniji odgoju a djeca sve neodgojenija nego svi oko nas (mediji, susjedi, kolege...) imaju puno toga za savjetovati druge, bombardirani smo sa svih strana sa naputcima kako trebamo pristupiti djetetu ako prdne, kako ako opsuje a kako ako samo opere posuđe (karikiram).
> Za sve dobivamo upute za upotrebu...
> i sve manje osjećamo da trebamo misliti svojom glavom.
> I mi i naša djeca...
> 
> Odgoj je sklizak teren, fakat nalik hendlanju sapuna...



Mene užasno smeta što danas svako ponašanje ima definiciju, rade se kategorije tipa ovo dijete ima manjak samopouzdanja, ovo je jako sigurno u sebe, sve se  istražuje što, kako i zašto....
Nekad je to bilo ili dobro ili zločesto.... 
Sad mi se čini da se mlati u prazno, sve puno stručnjaka a djeca kako je navedeno sve gora.... 


nina70 - molila bih samo oprezno koristiti riječ "autistično".... Kakvo je to ?  :Shock:

----------


## zutaminuta

> Mene užasno smeta što danas svako ponašanje ima definiciju, rade se kategorije tipa ovo dijete ima manjak samopouzdanja, ovo je jako sigurno u sebe, sve se  istražuje što, kako i zašto...


Slažem se.
Kažu da ne postoji apsolutno zdrav čovjek. Kao, svi imaju nešto, neki feler.  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

radim sa djecom 8 godina, i nikako ne bih rekla da su djeca sve gora i gora
moje je iskustvo suprotno, djeca su sve bolja i bolja
u smislu da puno manje rade štetu, tuku se međusobno, maltretiraju.. baš zadnjih godina komentiramo ja i ostali odgovorni kako nam je prije bilo normalno da na svakom putovanju bude barem jedna p*?)=)(ija, a zadnjih godina sve pet, ni smeće za sobom ne ostave
barem u mojoj instituciji je tako

inače više volim konkretne opise što je problem, jer na njih možemo konkretno djelovati, a ne znam šta bih sa tim da je neko dijete - zločesto

----------


## mamasch

> Slažem se.
> Kažu da ne postoji apsolutno zdrav čovjek. Kao, svi imaju nešto, neki feler.


Da, da, svi imaju neki feler (i djeca i odrasli) i nuzno je za taj feler procitati prirucnike ili portale, odnosno netko drugi ce nam reci kako pristupiti navodnom feleru kako bi se on "ispravio"tj.mi "izlijecili".
Sve to me podsjeca na futuristicke filmove u kojima ce covjecanstvo hodati kao zombiji jer ce mozak zakrzljati...

Uvijek sam se ponosila svojom majcinskom intuicijom i svakoj mladoj mami uvijek govorim "osluskuj sebe i svoje dijete, i uci ga da i ono to isto radi".

Najdrazi dio mog odgoja moje djece mi je recenica "Misli svojom glavom i znat ces sto je ispravno a sto nije!".

----------


## Tanči

Ma kakav feler?!?
To su bedastoče.
Dobro veli @Cheerilee; mene isto smetaju nepotrebna analiziranja i imam osjećaj kao da se namjerno traži problem.
Kad gledam oko sebe, toliko ima djece sa ovim i onim i zaista se zapitam što se to događa i onda dođem neki dan u vrtić na završnu predstavu predškolaca i trojica dječaka su napravili takav šou za nevjerovat.
Prvi je cijelo vrijeme zazivao mamu, trčao k njoj i bacao joj se u zagrljaj. Kao da će ga ona zauvijek napustiti pa ju on sad sprečava.
I umjesto da ga ona vrati na pozornicu i objasni mu da ostalima kvari trud, ona je njega uzela na ruke i nosila okolo ko bebu, a on se kreveljio.
Dečko od 6-7 godina!
Drugi dečko je bauljao okolo i kreveljio se, a treći je pokazivao guzicu.
Sve to dok su ostala djeca pokušavala pjevati, a tete pokušavale pohvatati ovu trojicu.
Ja sam bila uvjerena da ti dečki imaju posebne potrebe, ali ne. 
Ta djeca nemaju posebne potrebe, već su samo neodgojena.
Famozan moderan odgoj gdje nema granica.
Dijete radi što hoće.
Baš me zanima kako će to u školi izgledati.
S druge strane, djevojčica s down sindromom je otpjevala i otplesala cijelu predstavu.
I cijelo vrijeme se smijala.
Baš se vidjelo da uživa.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mamasch, hoću reć, poanta je bila da ne treba baš sve liječiti. Ponešto je samo crta karaktera. Kao što je netko mislim na temi već rekao.

----------


## mamasch

Zutaminuta, pa isto mislimo samo ja malo bacam na sarkazam

----------


## mamasch

I naravno da nismo svi isti, u tome i jest ljepota biti covjek, ali i dalje smatram da osnovna ljudskost (postenje, postivanje, pristojnost) moraju biti utkani u odgoj.
Inace postajemo stoka koja cijeni krive vrijednosti.

----------


## Cheerilee

Moje dijete trenutno ima problem s dvije sefice u skoli, koje ju iz dana u dan maltretiraju. 
Ona je kulturnai uvijek spremna pomoci, svima, i dobrima i onima koji to nisu, cesto bude i povrijeđena... To je nazvano "manjak samopouzdanja" i mi bismo sad trebali poceti raditi na tome... Ove dvije su doma bubice, dobrice pod presingom pa kad dođu u skolu raspistolje se na ove slabije od sebe i tu nastaje kaos... One su pune samopouzdanja i sigurne u sebe, tak mi je objasnjeno...  
Nekad bi ja kao majka djeteta koje je maltretirano pricekala ive dvije ispred skole, rekla koju i rijesili nismo problem , danas se to nesmije nego se otkriva topla voda...

----------


## Cubana

> Nekad bi ja kao majka djeteta koje je maltretirano pricekala ive dvije ispred skole, rekla koju i rijesili nismo problem , danas se to nesmije nego se otkriva topla voda...


I danas mozes, kao i nekada, sasvim legitimno, razgovarati s roditeljima te djece.

----------


## Cheerilee

Bilo je pokusaja međutim nije bilo interesa s druge strane...

----------


## Cubana

Ja se nadam da jos uvijek ima načina doprijeti do djece... učiteljica,  razgovor u skoli pa i na roditeljskom. 
Ne znam, mozes ti "bildati" svoje dijete, ali nekad moras djelovati i na drugu stranu.

----------


## mamasch

> Moje dijete trenutno ima problem s dvije sefice u skoli, koje ju iz dana u dan maltretiraju. 
> Ona je kulturnai uvijek spremna pomoci, svima, i dobrima i onima koji to nisu, cesto bude i povrijeđena... To je nazvano "manjak samopouzdanja" i mi bismo sad trebali poceti raditi na tome... Ove dvije su doma bubice, dobrice pod presingom pa kad dođu u skolu raspistolje se na ove slabije od sebe i tu nastaje kaos... One su pune samopouzdanja i sigurne u sebe, tak mi je objasnjeno...  
> Nekad bi ja kao majka djeteta koje je maltretirano pricekala ive dvije ispred skole, rekla koju i rijesili nismo problem , danas se to nesmije nego se otkriva topla voda...


Nije da se ne smije nego su ljudi izdresirani da im netko drugi govori sto i kako umjesto da poslusaju svoj unutarnji glas.

I ja sam popustila... Mojim klincima je jednom lopta odletjela u susjedov vrt. Sramili su se ici pitati za loptu pa im je teta iz kuce u kojoj zivimo trazila susjedu da prebaci loptu. Kada je lopta drugi put preletjela ogradu moji klinci su otisli okolo do glavnih vrtnih vrata susjeda, pricekali da netko izadje u vrt i zamolili da im vrate loptu. Lik im je odgovorio da ih moze biti sram sto setaju po kvartu i zicaju lopte od tudje djece.
Pa ti odgajaja pristojne klince...
Htjela sam ja liku otici navrata i ljubazno ga zamoliti da vrati loptu jer valjda zna sto je kupio svojoj djeci i valjda prepoznaje svoje od tudjeg vlasnistva, no MM mi je rekao da ne talasam bezveze.
I nisam otisla.
Pa moja djeca preko ograde gledaju drugu djecu kako se igraju njihovom loptom.
Tu sam gadno podbacila i samu sebe popljuvala.
Nakon te moje slabosti vise nikada nisam popustila i presutjela.
Ni za djecu ni za sebe.

----------


## Cheerilee

Bila sam nekolikoputa kod uciteljice, ona je rekla da radi s njima (za roditelje neznam ), a ja opet s druge strane svoju moram malo okuraziti da im se suprotstavi.. Nadam se da ce do jeseni pohvatati sto i kako se ponasati prema njima u tim nezgodnim situacijama...

----------


## Cheerilee

Ja sam isto odlucila poostriti i svoje i ponasanje djece... Jer koliko vidim okolina je takva da mi nema druge...

----------


## Lili75

Ovo što je *Tanči* vidjela i doživjela je meni grozno, bem ti takav odgoj, uh da sam to morala gledati baš bih se nazivcirala a  najviše što se ostaloj djeci kvari priredba.

*Cheerillee* mislim da trebaš malo žešće postupit po pitanju rješavanja tog problema, osim "jačanja" kćeri ja bi bome angažirala i učiteljice a i možda bih se nekad usput našla i ispred škole kad djeca idu doma i malo "usputno" porazgovarala s te dvije cure, pa nek misli što god tko hoće.

----------


## Jadranka

Potpis na Lilin savjet Cheerillee. Ja bi im isto rekla da mi prestanu gnjavit dijete i da im to nije u redu. Ne neprijateljski ni prijeteci - vec sasvim normalno. Isto ko sto bi svome rekla da prestane gnjavit druge.

----------


## čokolada

> Bila sam nekolikoputa kod uciteljice, ona je rekla da radi s njima (za roditelje neznam ), a ja opet s druge strane svoju moram malo okuraziti da im se suprotstavi.. Nadam se da ce do jeseni pohvatati sto i kako se ponasati prema njima u tim nezgodnim situacijama...


Odlična knjiga: Scott Cooper, Braniti se riječima (vježbajte doma!)
Kad je moja imala gadnih problema u 2.r. (s dečkim doduše, cure su puno suptilnije), po savjetu učiteljice zapisivala sam datume i opise svih situacija i davala joj izvješća te sastavila u suradnji s njom službenu zabilješku i tražila stručnu službu da riješi problem.

----------


## Lili75

*čokolada* bravo za izvrsnu učiteljicu!

----------


## casa

Mislim da je poanta odgoja naučit ih pecat pa stvarno ne vidim kako bi ijednom djetetu pomoglo damama razgovara s maltretatoricama. Ono, meni je to potpuno naopaka i ne bih tako. Treba se bavit vlastitim djetetom i opremit ga svime potrebnim da samo razriješi situaciju s vršnjacima.
I meni se čini da su nam djeca sve pametnija i civiliziranija... Ono danas se maltretiraju verbalno, povremeno se ukrade štogod, a kad sam ja odrasla se tuklo, povremeno bi se demolirao školski wc a vikendom bi se mačke za zube vješale... A išla sam u finu školu u centru s klasičnim programom...

----------


## zutaminuta

> Moje dijete trenutno ima problem s dvije sefice u skoli, *koje ju iz dana u dan maltretiraju.*


Što joj rade?

----------


## čokolada

Curičasto je maltretiranje teško opisati i dokazati. Radi se najčešće o par nevinih riječi i puno pogleda, okolnog spletkarenja, usputnih "naivnih" komentara, diskretnog durenja, a sve to dok se metu slatkim rijecima uvjerava da je njihovo prijateljstvo vjecno i neraskidivo (tako da ova misli da izlaza nema).

----------


## Lili75

Casa
slazem se skoro uvijek s tvojim postovima na slicnu temu al predvidjela si bitnu stavku da djeca uce po modelu/uzoru ako vide par puta da se roditelj zauzima za njih pa i sebe i sami ce tako postupat.

inace naravno treba jacat dijete jer nije mama tu da bi rjesavala njegove/njene probleme al ne vidim nista lose u tome da djeca nekad vide uzivo kako treba reagirat i to je nacin za ucenje lekcija.

----------


## zutaminuta

To rade i odrasli. To nikad zapravo ne prestane.  :Smile: 
Majka treba vidjeti kako se ona nosi(la) s tim i to znanje prenijeti djetetu.

----------


## čokolada

Ovdje se slazem s casom, lako je reagirati kad je fizicki nasrtaj u pitanju, ali ove zenske sukobe ne moze rjesavati roditelj s tuđim djetetom niti s drugim roditeljem. Treba poducavati dijete kako reagirati, analizirati ponasanja, davati primjere da nauci razlikovati dobronamjerno od zlonamjernog, nijanse boje glasa i sl.

----------


## casa

Ma ovdje se spominjalo organiziranje sacekuse za dvije desetogodisnjakinje. Meni je to skroz neee. A dijete valjda negdje i bez te ceke moze vidjet kako se roditelj zauzima za sebe. 
Naravno svatko svojim metrom mjeri.

----------


## Lili75

Uopce ne kuzim ovakav nacin promatranja stvari uz najbolju volju :/

Mislim ja dosad nisam nikad imala nikakva slicna posla al sjecam se iz djetinjstva da mi je bas bilo drago kad je moja mama jednom reagirala u moju obranu ( iako sam ja bila itekako razgovorljiva i znala vratit , recimo to tako  :Grin: )

Muzeva mama nije cak ni probala rjesit neku bezveznu situaciju s likovnog kad je profa u osnovnoj tvrdila da mm nije nacrtao svoj crtez oni oni za njega ( :Laughing:  muz totalni talent crtao stripove kao originale a njegovi uopce ne znaju  crtat).

Ona je smatrala valjda to on sam u 5.razredu treba rjesit a nije mu dala upute. Muslim mogao je ponovno ako treba crtat al valjda znas koji ti je ucenik nadaren za crtanje.on je fakat raritet kako crta.

----------


## Lili75

Pobjeglo mi:
Isao je i u skolu stripa, talent izniman al njegovi nisu nikad stali ni za njega ni za sebe. E meni je to bezvezan stav.

----------


## casa

Mama je bila u skoli i upozorila odgovornu odraslu oaobu na problem te dobila povratnu informaciju uz savjet kako pomoci vlastitom djetetu. Nije to situacija da roditelja bas briga. 
I treba uvijek sagledati obje strane.. Ono da vasu desetogodisnjakinju jedna tridesetivisegodisnjakinja doceka pred skolom i poducava bontonu... Sigurna sam da mnogima ne bi bilo ok.

----------


## Lili75

Meni bi bo posve ok da mi bilo koja odrasla osoba ukaze mom djetetu ukoliko se  radi o nekulturi dapace...i sad u ranijoj dobi od 7 god.
Pa i to je nacin za naucit. Ja kad  cujem klinca ispred skole kako curicama 5 razred govori: Kurve jedne!  I jos gore grozote koje ukljucuju hebanje ne zazmirim nego reagiram.
Nadam se da bi tako i drugi reagirali za moje dijete.

Casa jesi ti procitala post od cheerillee? Ako sam ja dobro shvatila problematicne  curice su okarakterizirane kao samopouzdane a  njihova "zrtva" s manjkom samouzdanja kija treba jacat. Meni je to naopako.

Ako maltretiraju onda ih se moze i druga ije okadakterizirat a ne pozitivnim pridjevom "samopouzdane".

Uh dobro da nisam zavrsila u skoli ko prof iako jesam prof.  A i oba roditelja su mi.
mija stopa tolerancije za zaffkavanja i maltretiranja je niska uvijek sam nqjvise stitila one najranjivije iz razreda.

----------


## Lili75

Ajme tipfelera :/ valjda se razumije bit.

ono ne smeta da odrasli kqzu nesto bilo poz bilo neg mom djetetu i obratno.
vise me uzasava da  vise nitko nikome nista ne smije reci.

Ja miwlim da smo mi pu o  ise postivali starije i profesore/ucitelje nego danasnja djeca.
iako djeca ko djeca mogu bit samo  boljq  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ovdje se slazem s casom, lako je reagirati kad je fizicki nasrtaj u pitanju, ali ove zenske sukobe ne moze rjesavati roditelj s tuđim djetetom niti s drugim roditeljem. Treba poducavati dijete kako reagirati, analizirati ponasanja, davati primjere da nauci razlikovati dobronamjerno od zlonamjernog, nijanse boje glasa i sl.


samo ću reći
joj, da 
ili kako je jedan dečko iz V razreda rekao
"vi cure ste grozne, mi se dečki lijepo potučemo, pa poslije odemo igrati nogomet"

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a što se tiče tih ženskih odnosa
je li toga bilo nekada?
meni se čini da nije 
ili sam ja senilna baba, pa sve pozaboravljala
ili sam odrasla na selu gdje smo bile preglupe za te suptilne svinjarije
prvi put sam takve stvari vidjela u američkim filmovima o njihovim srednjim školama

----------


## Bubica

ja se malo naježim kada se tako počinje govoriti o "curičastim ponašanjima", o tome kako su cure grozne i blaženim dečkima koji se samo potuku...

ni jedno ni drugo nije dobro i nije isključivo tipično za jedan spol, moj sin nikada nije bio u fizičkom sukobu s dečkom koji ga je poprilično dugo pokušao kinjiti i isključiti iz društva...

mozda je nama odraslijima samo lakše s ovim konkretnijim, vidljivo neprihvatljivim ponašanjima...a sami smo ih proizveli, jer cure pod normalno odgajamo da je bilo kakav fizički sukob neprihvatljiv,a dečke da se, ako ništa drugo, uči da se "barem brane"...

i da, slažem se da današnje generacije nisu niš gore od onih ranijih ili od nas samih
drugačije jesu

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

to je zaključak dečka iz razreda
moj je zaključak (sad ćeš se još bolje naježiti rodnim predrasudama  :Cool: ) da ima i među dečkima baba 
taj je konkretan, kaže u glavu
neki drugi isto primjenjuju suptilne "ženske" metode

ali ipak ta podmetanja, određivanja, tko će se s kim družiti, tko će koga gdje zvati, tko će s kim sjesti...
ipak je više u domeni cura

----------


## emily

> Slazem se s.mamasch i ninom70.
> Meni su takva ponasanja bila strasna i kad sam imala 20 i sad 40. Ne radi se o  nikakvom generac.jazu nego neodgojensoti, nepristojnosti i nedostatku osnova kulturnog ponasanja.
> 
> Bez obzira na vanjske utjecaje neka djeca su takva odmalena i takva narqvno i ostanu (imam primjera oko sebe) bome me n i je u takvim slucajevima zakazao rodit.odgoj.


pa uvijek je bilo "neodgojenih", "nepristojnih", "bez kulture", "zlocestih" ...
ima ih i bit ce ih

ali reci da je vecina mlade generacije takva ... 
to vec spada pod gore citiranog Sokrata ..

----------


## casa

Pa ja sam jedna od onih koji reagiraju sa svojom i s tudom djecom. Sjecate se teme parka... Ali sasvim mi je drugacije reagirati kad ja vidim i cujem a sasvim drugacije pricekati neku djecu nakon skole jer moje dijete danima prijavljuje maltretiranje. Vidite li vi razliku? 
I najozbiljnije meni ne bi bilo ok da neka mama poziva na odgovornost moje dijete za ponasanje koje nije vidjela. Ako smatra da treba reagirat i nakon sto je prijavila ucitelju, onda neka kaze meni. Sasvim mi se neproporcionalnim cini raspored snaga: odrasla pripremljena osoba i dvije desetogodisnjakinje. 
I mislim da je toga uvijek bilo al je u prijasnim generacijama prag boli bio visi. Bar mi se cini. Ono podmetalo se i prijetvorno smjeskalo samo nekako to je manje boljelo...ili je bilo potisnuto.
Osobno nemam nekih trauma... Iako nisam bila a to sam ni sad popularna. 
Moji sinovi su razliciti ali samo je jedan taj tip kolovode. I definitivno da koga sustavno maltretiea bilo bi mi drago da me ucitelj ili roditelji obavijeste pa bih to rjesavala.

----------


## emily

> a što se tiče tih ženskih odnosa
> je li toga bilo nekada?
> meni se čini da nije 
> ili sam ja senilna baba, pa sve pozaboravljala
> ili sam odrasla na selu gdje smo bile preglupe za te suptilne svinjarije
> prvi put sam takve stvari vidjela u američkim filmovima o njihovim srednjim školama


bilo je 
mozda ne u tvom krugu prijateljica
ili ne u tvom razredu
ali sigurno je bilo

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

onda je valjda bila stvar u malom mjestu
ili mi je tako dobro pao grah
ili se mene osobno nije ticalo, pa nisam doživljavala
i to je lako moguće

----------


## casa

Ma nisi to tako dozivljavala. Tu se stvari mijenjaju iako i danas puno ovisi o dozivljaju u takvim stvarima.

----------


## zutaminuta

> a što se tiče tih ženskih odnosa
> je li toga bilo nekada?
> meni se čini da nije 
> ili sam ja senilna baba, pa sve pozaboravljala
> ili sam odrasla na selu gdje smo bile preglupe za te suptilne svinjarije
> prvi put sam takve stvari vidjela u američkim filmovima o njihovim srednjim školama


Naravno da je bilo. Žene su oduvijek pasino agresivne. Jer nam fizička agresija nije jača strana, već verbalna.

----------


## Lili75

> onda je valjda bila stvar u malom mjestu
> ili mi je tako dobro pao grah
> ili se mene osobno nije ticalo, pa nisam doživljavala
> i to je lako moguće


ja isto ovako kao alex.ne sjecam se toga u svom okruzenju.isto manje mjesto.

----------


## Jadranka

> Ali sasvim mi je drugacije reagirati kad ja vidim i cujem a sasvim drugacije pricekati neku djecu nakon skole jer moje dijete danima prijavljuje maltretiranje. Vidite li vi razliku? 
> I najozbiljnije meni ne bi bilo ok da neka mama poziva na odgovornost moje dijete za ponasanje koje nije vidjela. Ako smatra da treba reagirat i nakon sto je prijavila ucitelju, onda neka kaze meni.


Samo sto mama kaze da je pokusala razgovarati s roditeljima druge dvije djevojcice, al s njihove strane nije bilo interesa da se problem rijesi. Sta onda poduzeti?

Svakako je dobro osnazivati dijete i uciti ga da se izbori za sebe. Al isto tako postoje situacije (ne kazem da je ovo ta) u kojima se dijete ne moze izboriti samo za sebe i treba mu pomoc roditelja. Ma koliko dijete samopoudano bilo. Podsjeca me to na pricu jednog instruktura borilackih vjestina koji je nekim zenama koje su trazili da ih nauci samoobrani objasnio da djabe njima sve borilacke vjestine, ako ih napadne neko 30 kila tezi. Taj ce ih samo masom sredit. Nije ni sve u samopouzdanju. 

Ne dozivljavam kao sacekusu to da se odrasla osoba obrati dvijema curicama i objasni in da im ponasanje nije u redu. Pa ne mislim da ih treba nalemat ili izderat se ili nesto takvo. A da se moj sin ponasa kao nasilnik ja zaista ne bi imala nista protov da ga neki roditelj pozove na red. Stovise.

A reagiranje u situaciji u kojoj mi dijete danima ponavlja da je maltretirino i reagiranje na prizor maltretiranja u parku mi nije nimalo slicno jedino u slucaju da bas nista ne vjerujem djetetu.

----------


## casa

Pa ako s druge strane nije bilo interesa znaci da je tim roditeljima ok takvo ponasanje i da tako odgajaju svoju djecu. Koja je vjerojatnost da ce jedan fini razgovor s tudom mamom promijenit ponasanje? A koja je vjerojatnost da ce se roditelji nespremni na suradnju na taj razgovor uvrijedit i bit jos manje spremni? 
Ono taj razgovor ima smisla jedino ako ce se djevojcicama utjerat strah u kosti pa ce iz straha odabrat drugu zrtvu...

----------


## casa

I ne radi se tu o tome da ja ne bih vjerovala vlastitom djetetu vec da jednostavno nisam odgovorna za tu situaciju. Ono da mi dijete dolazi kuci u suzama i modricama ja mogu samo s uciteljem razgovarat i sa svojim djetetom. Pa ako tonije dostatno s pedagogom i tim roditeljima. Ono jednostavno ne mogu zamisliti situaciju u kojoj bih isla pred skolu razgovarat s tudom djecom. Stvarno ne mogu. 
Zapravo ne razumijem kako je to vama prirodno. Ne sjecam se da sam ikad dozivjela takvo sto ni kao dijete ni kao roditelj. Ma ono meni je ta situacija urbana legenda.

----------


## zhabica

> radim sa djecom 8 godina, i nikako ne bih rekla da su djeca sve gora i gora
> moje je iskustvo suprotno, djeca su sve bolja i bolja
> u smislu da puno manje rade štetu, tuku se međusobno, maltretiraju..


Ovo je i moj dojam isto. 
Mislim da sam okružena dovoljnim brojem djece, a i iz rada u školi, da to mogu reći, i rekla bi da se roditelji njima bave na način da ih zaista odgajaju. 
Naravno ima iznimki, ko i uvijek, ali zaista ne vidim da su današnja djeca lošije odgojena neko u naše vrijeme, upravo suprotno. 

Inače alex, takvih ponašanja što opisuješ bilo je i u moje vrijeme, kad se samo sjetim kako bi me cure izolirale, rugale mi se, isključivale, radile smicalice, imale zlobne primjedbe, rugale mi se zbog frizure, odjeće ili nekih cipela koje sam dobila u nasljedstvo, iz doba kad su se kecelje nosile i ko fol svi smo bili isti, zbog toga što sam emotivna, što dobro učim, našle bi već neki razlog. Možda je nekoga mimoišlo, nekoga ne. I ja sam rasla u malome mjestu  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

Ja u potpunosti potpisujem Jadranku.

Kako bih reagirala tocno, to mi je tesko reci jer nisam bila u takvoj situaciji.
al kad mi odbrusi balavac od 7 god na moju ljubaznu molbu da nam ne suta loptu u fasadu zgrade jer je 10m do igraliste s golovima i kosevima dodje mi da ...grrrr..ma da cujem svoje dijete da tako nekome starijem odgovara i to na normalnu ljubaznu molbu da ljudi mogu odmorit i da se ne ljusti fasada, doma bi me jakoooo dobro culi.

a jok ovi se jos deru i drsko odgovaraju sutaju jos jace ..ma strasno i meni neprihvatljivo.

----------


## Lili75

Pobjegla rijec: neprihvatljivo ponasanje.

----------


## Cheerilee

> Curičasto je maltretiranje teško opisati i dokazati. Radi se najčešće o par nevinih riječi i puno pogleda, okolnog spletkarenja, usputnih "naivnih" komentara, diskretnog durenja, a sve to dok se metu slatkim rijecima uvjerava da je njihovo prijateljstvo vjecno i neraskidivo (tako da ova misli da izlaza nema).


Upravo tako... 
Evo navest cu par stvari, kupili iste cizme kakve ova jedna curica ima, i vec prvi dan je moju napala jer kopira, ona ih je prva kupila i moja ih nema pravo nositi. 
Nedajboze da kupimo biljeznicu s likom kakvog ima jedna od njih, igrackice lps isto tako, strogo joj je bilo zabranjeno upisati se na jednu vanskolsku aktivnost jer jedna od njih polazi istu... 
Meni je nezamislim rijecnik curice u drugom razredu; njoj pukne zivac i mora se izderat, ili pak joj se povraca cim vidi moju, najrađe bi ju ubila i slicne fore... Meni je to zbilja grozno... Ja sa svojom kceri svaki dan prije spavanja imam obicaj proci kroz  cijeli dan, onako nenametljivo, nakon toga objektivno sagledam i zakljucim o cemu se radi... 

Mislim da neki roditelji jednostavno premalo ili cak nimalo ne razgovaraju sa svojom djecom, osim opcenito kakvu je ocjenu dobilo u skoli, i to je to.. 

Sad su nam spas ovi dugi ljetni praznici, nadam se da cemo uspjeti u rome da se barem zna glasno i bez straha  suprotstaviti kad se nađe u takvim situacijama... 

Od pocetka se nisam htjela mijesati, jer sam svjesna da su sad to te dvije curke, kasnije ce se pojaviti vjerojatno neke druge ali vidim da ona brz moje pomoci nebi to mogla sama odraditi jer je bas dobrica...

----------


## zutaminuta

Čerili, neka im kaže da si kupe nove šlape ako im smeta.  :Smile:  
Zapravo, zašto uopće komunicira s njima?

Sjećam se ko dijete sam se isto tako žalila mami i ona je uglavnom imala odlične replike za svaku anegdotu. Što sam sve trebala reći maltretatorima. Uglavnom, ne sjetiš se nikad ničeg pametnog u tom trenu dok se sranje dešava. Jednostavno si osupnut onim što se vrti.

----------


## Lili75

> Upravo tako... 
> Evo navest cu par stvari, kupili iste cizme kakve ova jedna curica ima, i vec prvi dan je moju napala jer kopira, ona ih je prva kupila i moja ih nema pravo nositi. 
> Nedajboze da kupimo biljeznicu s likom kakvog ima jedna od njih, igrackice lps isto tako, strogo joj je bilo zabranjeno upisati se na jednu vanskolsku aktivnost jer jedna od njih polazi istu... 
> Meni je nezamislim rijecnik curice u drugom razredu; njoj pukne zivac i mora se izderat, ili pak joj se povraca cim vidi moju, najrađe bi ju ubila i slicne fore... Meni je to zbilja grozno... Ja sa svojom kceri svaki dan prije spavanja imam obicaj proci kroz  cijeli dan, onako nenametljivo, nakon toga objektivno sagledam i zakljucim o cemu se radi... 
> 
> Mislim da neki roditelji jednostavno premalo ili cak nimalo ne razgovaraju sa svojom djecom, osim opcenito kakvu je ocjenu dobilo u skoli, i to je to.. 
> 
> Sad su nam spas ovi dugi ljetni praznici, nadam se da cemo uspjeti u rome da se barem zna glasno i bez straha  suprotstaviti kad se nađe u takvim situacijama... 
> 
> *Od pocetka se nisam htjela mijesati, jer sam svjesna da su sad to te dvije curke, kasnije ce se pojaviti vjerojatno neke druge ali vidim da ona brz moje pomoci nebi to mogla sama odraditi jer je bas dobrica*...


Samo ti nju uputi, majke ti mile pa nije neka aktivnost ili čizme osmišljene samo za dotičnu (očito razmaženu) damu, ne mogu vjerovat :rolleyeyes:

----------


## Cheerilee

> Čerili, neka im kaže da si kupe nove šlape ako im smeta.  
> Zapravo, zašto uopće komunicira s njima?
> 
> Sjećam se ko dijete sam se isto tako žalila mami i ona je uglavnom imala odlične replike za svaku anegdotu. Što sam sve trebala reći maltretatorima. Uglavnom, ne sjetiš se nikad ničeg pametnog u tom trenu dok se sranje dešava. Jednostavno si osupnut onim što se vrti.


Ona se jednostavno ne snađe u tom trenutku, vjerojatno ostane iznenađena kako si i sama napisala... 
U istom su razredu pa nemoguce maknut od njih...

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Cheerilee zašto misliš da roditelji ne razgovaraju s djecom?
ali percepcija važnosti događaja tog djeteta nije ista percepciji tvog 
a i ta curica sigurno neće to ići doma materi pričati: "znaš danas sam rekla jednoj curici da je glupa jer ima iste čizme kao ja"
niti će to priznati, niti je to njoj važno da bi o tim razgovarala

i ja mislim da je tu jedino rješenje osnaživanje svog djeteta
drugo dijete ti nećeš moći promjeniti

prošla slične situacije sa svojim djetetom
ne mogu reći da je osnaživanje nešto uspjelo

----------


## Jadranka

Cheerilee, nadam se da ce vam ljeto i nova skolska godina donijeti promjenu!

Ako se to ipak ne dogodi, razmisli da potrazis savjet nekog strucnijeg tko zna kako se nositi s nasiljem, nekog specijaliziranog za to. Mozda zaista nije dobra ideja sacekat te dvije curice i rec im par rijeci, mozda bi stvarno od toga bilo gore... 

To sto opisujes je bas nasilje. Tvoje dijete se zbog njih boji biti ono sto zeli biti. To sto joj one vicu je bas strasno. Al jos je strasnije, ako se ona zbog njih nije upisala na zeljenu aktivnost. Cini mi se da tvoja curica sad ima puno povjerenja u tebe, al, lako moguce (a ovo govorim iz osobnog iskustva) da ce se, ako vidi da joj to povjeravanje ne donosi promjenu, i prestat povjeravat. 

Problem s cijelom tom situacijom nije njen nedostatak samopouzdanja niti to sta je predobra i ne zna se postavit, problem su te dvije curice. Nemoj da misli da je ona odgovorna (kriva).

----------


## Lili75

Jadranka potpuno kuzim tvoj stav i razmisljam u istom smjeru.

----------


## mamasch

Cherilee, moje je misljenje da nije dovoljno osnazivati svoje dijete niti vama treba strucna pomoc.
Ja osobno bih kontaktirala roditelje tih djevojcica i skrenula im paznju da su im djeca mali bullyji (cesto mi roditelji ne znamo sto se zapravo dogadja dok su nam djeca u skoli), a i svakako bih to (ako vec nisi) prijavila uciteljici a ako se ponavlja i skolskom psihologu ili pedagogu. Nikako ne bih fokus  stavila samo na svoje dijete. Bas zato sto su u istom razredu. Klinkama treba dati do znanja da netko odraslu zna za njihov bullying i da ce biti posljedica ako ne prestanu.
Sto se tice istog lika na biljeznicama ili izvanskolske aktivnosti...hej, pa nismo u holivudskom  filmu gdje klika napirlitanih balavica dirigira cijelom skolom!!! U toga te klinke moraju postati svjesne! Kako dvije osnovnoskolke mogu ikojem drugom djetetu iz kolektiva zabraniti da sudjeluje u nekoj aktivnosti?? Sjede u Skolskom odboru ili u Zbornici???

----------


## pulinka

> Cherilee, moje je misljenje da nije dovoljno osnazivati svoje dijete niti vama treba strucna pomoc.


Slažem se. Onako generalno gledano, meni je savet o "osnaživanju" deteta baš uvredljiv ako potiče od vaspitača/učitelja/nastavnika/stručnog osoblja škole. 
Šta je to drugo nego uvijena poruka "mi odrasli ne možemo ništa, hajde dete ti se potrudi pa se samo izbori sa tim jer eto mi odrasli ne umemo..."
To je davanje legitimiteta agresoru. 
Jer se time šalje poruka žrtvi da je agresor OK, a nešto nije u redu sa žrtvom. 

Moja curica je išla na ples ove godine, sve sedmogodišnjakinje. I malo-malo, pa bar jedna od njih izađe u suzama sa probe, ili čak izađe uplakana na scenu na priredbi, jer su se "drugarice" posvađale, ili dođe kući sa modricom i čvorugom jer su se malo gurale i natezale...
Kada sam provirila šta one rade na tim "pauzama": - to se šamaraju, štipaju, guraju dok ne padnu, bodu se u oči pa koja izdrži da ne trepne, - ono, Sparta; ako ne to, onda se časte nadimcima i rečenicama slično kao kod Cheerilee.
Meni je to kompletno neprihvatljivo. Ja razumem da su deca takva kakva su i da se vaspitanje nosi od kuće, ali ako u tih sat vremena plesa ne može da se postigne neka normalna radna atmosfera, onda nešto nije u redu sa metodom rada. 
Ja sam očekivala da će se razvijati kolektivni duh i saradnja tipa "jeej, hajde sad zajednički da pokažemo kako dobro igramo u timu", ali sve se svodi na to ko je kad pogrešio, ko pleše bolje a ko lošije, i voditeljki plesa je apsolutno svejedno ako će joj jedna curica plakati na sceni jer se posvađala, druga žmirkati jer su je uboli u oko a trećoj se obraz crveneti od šamara (nažalost, ne karikiram)...Ugl. ne idemo više na ples jer ja baš i ne verujem u osnaživanje.

----------


## Cheerilee

> Cheerilee zašto misliš da roditelji ne razgovaraju s djecom?
> ali percepcija važnosti događaja tog djeteta nije ista percepciji tvog 
> a i ta curica sigurno neće to ići doma materi pričati: "znaš danas sam rekla jednoj curici da je glupa jer ima iste čizme kao ja"
> niti će to priznati, niti je to njoj važno da bi o tim razgovarala
> 
> i ja mislim da je tu jedino rješenje osnaživanje svog djeteta
> drugo dijete ti nećeš moći promjeniti
> 
> prošla slične situacije sa svojim djetetom
> ne mogu reći da je osnaživanje nešto uspjelo


Za jednu sam sigurna da roditelji pojma nemaju jer sam u nekoliko navrata bila s mamom i ona je sigurna kak je njeni dijete divnog i krasnog ponasanja ( ali je i dijete bilo kraj mame prava dobrica)...
Dok je druga rekla da su svjesni dijetetovog teskog karaktera i da pricaju s njom doma, i kod nje se hvalabogu vide pomaci na bolje...

----------


## mamasch

> Za jednu sam sigurna da roditelji pojma nemaju jer sam u nekoliko navrata bila s mamom i ona je sigurna kak je njeni dijete divnog i krasnog ponasanja ( ali je i dijete bilo kraj mame prava dobrica)...
> Dok je druga rekla da su svjesni dijetetovog teskog karaktera i da pricaju s njom doma, i kod nje se hvalabogu vide pomaci na bolje...


Ovo je potvrda mojeg posta... treba roditeljima dati do znanja da im djecu netko promatra i da se takvo ponašanje neće prešutjeti niti tolerirati.
Oni koji su normalni u glavi i koji ne znaju za takvo ponašanje pokušat će djelovati na svoje dijete kako bi ono ispravilo neprihvatljivo ponašanje, a oni koji su i sam i takvi ipak će biti na taj način upozoreni da bullying njihove djece neće proći bez sankcija.

----------


## tangerina

bullying je deifnitivno problem koji trebaju rješavati odrasli, tj njime što je više moguće upravljati
ovaj primjer od pulinke je baš primjer kad odrasli toleriraju takvo ponašanje, tj njima je normalno, onda je i djeci normalno

danas je dosta naših škola prošlo kroz edukacije i programe za školu bez nasilja, i barem deklarativno nešto znaju o tome, samo ih nekad treba podsjetiti i gurat da rade što im je posao
treba biti uključena učiteljica koja će kroz razne sadržaje podučiti djecu da takvo ponašanje nije poželjno ni dobro, reagirati i zaustaviti kada primijeti neke takve primjere i slično
i dok je iluzorno očekivati od djeteta koje je žrtva da se suprotstavi samo, oni treći - promatrači, mogu nešto više učiniti, samo ih treba potaknuti u tom smjeru
cheerilee, ja bih definitivno uključila i učiteljicu i stručnu službu, jer to nije vaš osobni problem s te dvije cure, to je problem cijelog razreda

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

sve je to, što vi pišete super 
ali teoretski lijepo zvuči, malčice je drukčije u praksi
većina škola se s tim neće "natezati"
i proglasiti će to dječjim stvarima
znam, profesionalno, nekoliko primjera gdje su roditelji pokušavali razgovarati s roditeljima s druge strane, išli u školu, prvo učitelj, pa stručne službe škole
da bi na kraju završili kod vanjskog psihologa/psihijatra koji je na kraju preoporučio promjenu škole

ne mislim da je ovo Cheerilee takav problem, kao ovi "moji" primjeri
ali samo nekako imam slabe vjere u djelotvornost stručnih službi škole

----------


## cvijeta73

> bullying je deifnitivno problem koji trebaju rješavati odrasli, tj njime što je više moguće upravljati
> ovaj primjer od pulinke je baš primjer kad odrasli toleriraju takvo ponašanje, tj njima je normalno, onda je i djeci normalno
> 
> danas je dosta naših škola prošlo kroz edukacije i programe za školu bez nasilja, i barem deklarativno nešto znaju o tome, samo ih nekad treba podsjetiti i gurat da rade što im je posao
> treba biti uključena učiteljica koja će kroz razne sadržaje podučiti djecu da takvo ponašanje nije poželjno ni dobro, reagirati i zaustaviti kada primijeti neke takve primjere i slično
> i dok je iluzorno očekivati od djeteta koje je žrtva da se suprotstavi samo, oni treći - promatrači, mogu nešto više učiniti, samo ih treba potaknuti u tom smjeru
> cheerilee, ja bih definitivno uključila i učiteljicu i stručnu službu, jer to nije vaš osobni problem s te dvije cure, to je problem cijelog razreda


upravo tako, tang. 

razred od m je baš kompliciran, posložio se tako da je svako malo neka frka. imaju blizance, fizički nasilne s nekom dijagnozom, ne znam kojom. koji fizički nasrću. 

imaju jednu curicu, izrazit problem, u dva razreda je promijenila tri škole, radi svega.

a imaju i dvije „šefice“ koje se natječu i svako malo su u sukobu, od kojih je jedna moja m. koja je od početka prvog razreda  bila, a bome i u ulozi bulija (u smislu ovih intriga, spletki) i u ulozi žrtve bulinga. 
ma svega.
jer, svi se oni nose s tim svojim životom u kolektivu kako znaju.
 a obično kad ne znaju što i kako, a često ne znaju,  onda se postave potpuno krivo i situacije rješavaju na krivi način. 

i zato im odrasli trebaju pomoć. da nauče. da razviju svoju emocionalnu inteligenciju, da razmisle prije nego što će nekoga povrijediti. jer često ni ne kuže da njihovi postupci nekoga pogode. a kad ih s tim suočiš, onda shvate. 

a znam da aleks ima drugačije mišljenje, al da se škola neće s tim natezati to govori samo o školi. ne kažem, možda nalete na slučaj koji je beznadan, al u većini slučajeva to i jesu dječja posla. dječja posla koja, ako se na njih ne reagira, mogu od nečijeg dječjeg života učiniti pakao.

----------


## Cheerilee

Napisala sam ranije, da sam nekoliko puta bila kod uciteljice, dakle upoznata je sa situacijom i razgovarala s njih dvije, ali i cijelim razredom, imali su nekakve radionice na temu i time sam zadovoljna...
Ovaj nas primjer sam navela samo iz razliga da obrazlozim svoj prvi post na ovoj temi, da se sve rasteze i trazi ime za nekakvi ponasanje...

----------


## Cheerilee

Isto tako znam da ne nasrcu samo na moje dijete, vec i na druge. E sad, dal njihovi roditelji to znaju ili ne, neznam. Mozda znaju pa misle da su to djecja posla, moglo bi biti..
Ja svakako ne mislim svoje dijete u tome ostaviti samo, puno razgovaramo i pokusavam joj pomoci, a tko ce ako ne ja...

----------


## Peterlin

> upravo tako, tang. 
> 
> razred od m je baš kompliciran, posložio se tako da je svako malo neka frka. imaju blizance, fizički nasilne s nekom dijagnozom, ne znam kojom. koji fizički nasrću. 
> 
> imaju jednu curicu, izrazit problem, u dva razreda je promijenila tri škole, radi svega.
> 
> a imaju i dvije „šefice“ koje se natječu i svako malo su u sukobu, od kojih je jedna moja m. koja je od početka prvog razreda  bila, a bome i u ulozi bulija (u smislu ovih intriga, spletki) i u ulozi žrtve bulinga. 
> ma svega.
> jer, svi se oni nose s tim svojim životom u kolektivu kako znaju.
> ...


Eh, aleks ima drugo mišljenje, a i ja bih imala isto takvo mišljenje da sam iskusila samo razred svog mlađeg sina... 

Ali imam još jednog i u njegovom razredu (od prvog do četvrtog) odlična učiteljica je sustavno radila na tim odnosima u kolektivu i oni su se lijepo izgradili kako treba. Držala je i nama radionice i sve je to bilo baš kako treba, iako je u razredu bilo biserja s kojima je kasnije razrednik ponekad teško izlazio na kraj, ali temelji odgoja su bili super. 

Kod mog mlađeg - oni su kao i kod kćeri od aleks prepušteni da to rješavaju kako znaju i umiju, a to češće ispadne loše nego dobro. Pouka koju je ta generacija izvukla je da se moraju sami snalaziti jer odrasli ne mogu ili ne žele. Pa to svakako ispada. Poderala sam jezik do korijena pokušavajući tu nešto učiniti (učitelji, profesori, stručna služba, drugi roditelji...) ali nisam baš presretna kako je ispalo. Na sreću, to je gotovo, moj sin odlazi u srednju, ali na žalost - cijela ta generacija pretrpjela je trajnu štetu i što se tiče odnosa u kolektivu i što se tiče znanja (zbog ometanja nastave i visokog stupnja nasilnog ponašanja). Štaš, pojeo vuk magarca.

----------


## mamasch

> sve je to, što vi pišete super 
> ali teoretski lijepo zvuči, malčice je drukčije u praksi
> većina škola se s tim neće "natezati"
> i proglasiti će to dječjim stvarima
> znam, profesionalno, nekoliko primjera gdje su roditelji pokušavali razgovarati s roditeljima s druge strane, išli u školu, prvo učitelj, pa stručne službe škole
> da bi na kraju završili kod vanjskog psihologa/psihijatra koji je na kraju preoporučio promjenu škole
> 
> ne mislim da je ovo Cheerilee takav problem, kao ovi "moji" primjeri
> ali samo nekako imam slabe vjere u djelotvornost stručnih službi škole


Većina nas je sa svojom djecom na žalost imala iskustava sa bulijima ili sa neprilagođenom djecom, ima ih u svim školama, no to ne znači da ne treba biti dosadan i učiteljici i školi i ravnatelju. Boli me briga što sam im dosadna, njihovo je da aktivno sudjeluju u odgoju kako naše "mirnije" djece tako i malih bulija, i ne namjeravam ih štedjeti prigovora i zahtjeva, usmenih i pismenih, kako bi oni mogli slijegati ramenima, odgovarati mi "ruke su nam vezane, ne možemo ništa osim pismene opomene". 
MOji klinci u razredu imaju klinca koji nije bully ali očito ima neki poremećaj u ponašanju jer baca klupe, razbij monitore i drugi školski inventar, uništava drugoj djecu njihovu imovinu, prijeti škarama itd. Moji klinci su mi masu puta rekli da u školu idu sa strepnjom i stresom što će se taj dan dogoditi i da li će klupe letjeti.
Učiteljica mi je sa žaljenjem rekla da su njoj ruke vezane i da ona može jedino i dalje inzistirati da ostatak kolektiva radi na socijalizaciji tog klinca, đšto u prijevodu znači da su ove godine tjedno umjesto da imaju nastavu i uče novo gradivo barem 3 škosla sata tjedno "trošili" igrajući s esocijalne službe odnosno psihologa tom klincu. 
Dakle, cijeli je kolektiv bio uskraćen učenja i nastave jer su na neki način preuzeli ulogu odraslih, i to zato jer tako piše u uputama za djelovanje koje učiteljica ima od tko zna koga (Ministarstva obrazovanja, CZSS-a, nemam pojma koga) za slučajeve takvog nasilja.

I što napraviti?
Klinac to radi već 4 godine, dobio je do sada bezbroj jedinica, opomena, razgovora kod arvnatelja i pdihologa, mater mu je svako malo u školi, ali nitko nema ništa djelotvorno (da upotrijebim taj neugodan izraz) za rješavanje ovog problema odnosno za spašavanje preostalih 14 učenika koji su već 4 godine izloženi svemu tome. Zar bismo trebali ispisati njih 14, ili...?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ma slažem se da treba reagirati
ali koliko je je vaše reagiranje urodilo ikakvim rezultatom?

----------


## Peterlin

> ma slažem se da treba reagirati
> ali koliko je je vaše reagiranje urodilo ikakvim rezultatom?


Bome, to smo svi iskusili...

----------


## mamasch

> ma slažem se da treba reagirati
> ali koliko je je vaše reagiranje urodilo ikakvim rezultatom?



Pa u mojem slučaju recimo da je bilo 50:50 uspješno, ali barem ja imam neku satisfakciju i moji klinci na mojem primjeru uče da ne smiju šutjeti i trpiti, ali i da vide kakvo je ponašanje neprihvatljivo i što njihov tata i ja očekujemo da oni NE rade.
Moji klinci ne hodaju pognute glave i ne boje se nekih klinaca, kao što je to slučaj sa djecom čiji roditelji nisu dolazili u školu, nisu kontaktirali druge roditelje niti davali u javnost problematiku sa kojom se bore njihova djeca, nego su se fokusirali na preodgoj svojih klinaca koji su bili žrtve.

----------


## Lili75

> Pa u mojem slučaju recimo da je bilo 50:50 uspješno, ali barem ja imam neku satisfakciju i moji klinci na mojem primjeru uče da ne smiju šutjeti i trpiti, ali i da vide kakvo je *ponašanje neprihvatljivo i što njihov tata i ja očekujemo da oni NE rade.
> Moji klinci ne hodaju pognute glave i ne boje se nekih klinaca, kao što je to slučaj sa djecom čiji roditelji nisu dolazili u školu, nisu kontaktirali druge roditelje niti davali u javnost problematiku sa kojom se bore njihova djeca, nego su se fokusirali na preodgoj svojih klinaca koji su bili žr*tve.


e to *mamasch*, o tome sam ja pisala na prethodnoj stranici. Ne treba dijete pustit da se samo "bakće" svojim problemom i samo ga osnaživat,  treba djelovat na razne načine.. a ujedno i mi postajemo uzor svojoj djeci kako postupati u "izazovnim" situacijama.

----------


## Jadranka

*mamasch* to sto pises je velika stvar. Mladju sestru od moje prijateljice iz razreda je u skoli neki djecak gnjavio i kinjio, mislim da je tu osim verbalnih bilo i fizickih napada, tipa gurkanje, cupanje i sl. Al njena mama je bila odlucna da to prestane i isla je redovito u skolu i svadjala se i raspravljala s uciteljicom i ne znam s kim ne. I uopce nije dolazilo u obzir, da ona stoji sa strane, dok joj neko napada dijete. Sjecam se da je meni ta njena reakcija (i to kako se zauzela za svoje dijete) bila jednostavno divna  :Heart:

----------


## Cheerilee

> l. Al njena mama je bila odlucna da to prestane i isla je redovito u skolu i svadjala se i raspravljala s uciteljicom i ne znam s kim ne. I uopce nije dolazilo u obzir, da ona stoji sa strane, dok joj neko napada dijete. Sjecam se da je meni ta njena reakcija (i to kako se zauzela za svoje dijete) bila jednostavno divna



Ja sa svojima porazgovaram i kad obi nisu u pravu, ili naprave neke bezvezariju, dosuse rijetko al dogodi se... 
Znaci nije bit samo biti glasan kad je nase dijete napadnuto vec i kad ono napravi nesto ajmo nazvati lose... Objasniti im da takvo ponasanje nije ok, i pravilno ih usmjeriti..

----------


## Jadranka

> Ja sa svojima porazgovaram i kad obi nisu u pravu, ili naprave neke bezvezariju, dosuse rijetko al dogodi se... 
> Znaci nije bit samo biti glasan kad je nase dijete napadnuto vec i kad ono napravi nesto ajmo nazvati lose... Objasniti im da takvo ponasanje nije ok, i pravilno ih usmjeriti..


Definitivno se slazem. Cak mislim da je na neki nacin to mozda i vaznije. Jer mi se cini da je lakse zrtvi shatit kroz odrastanje i vrijeme i uspostavu odnosa s boljim ljudima da nije ona kriva i naucit se micat iz takvih situacija i trazit pomoc (makar nije ni to lako!) nego je nasilniku spoznat da je bio nasilan i da se treba mijenjat. Ok, ja sad govorim o ekstremnim primjerima, a ne o necemu sto se tu i tamo dogadja  :Wink:

----------


## mamasch

Ajoj drage moja, pa ja sam usmeno i pismeno reagirala i na to da učitelj engleskog jako nepažljivo i ovlaš pregledava bilježnice i knjige i da za sve živo stavlja kvačice kao daje točno a zapravo djeca imaju gro grešaka.
Valjda je mislio da roditelji u nižim razredima osnovne ne sjede sa svojom djecom za knjigom...

----------


## cvijeta73

> ma slažem se da treba reagirati
> ali koliko je je vaše reagiranje urodilo ikakvim rezultatom?


pa ja sam sigurna da je, čak i u situacijama kad se čini da nije :D nije to instant rezultat. 

s ovim što bi se moglo okarakterizirati kao "dječja posla", sama činjenica da se o tome razgovara, da se primjećuje, da se pedagoginja uključila kad su baš veliku pi*dariju napravili (mislim, veliku, da, u konačnici veliku), da se osuđuje takvo ponašanje, da se ne odmahuje rukom, mah, to su dječja posla (a ponavljam, uistinu i jesu), nego da se radi o odnosima u jednom kolektivu koji nisu normalni, sama ta činjenica dovodi do poboljšanja. 

dovodi do toga da se djeca uče empatičnosti, da se uče prepoznati emocije drugih i kad nisu jasno izrečene. da se uče sagledati probleme. jedna je stvar kad mala uplakana dođe mami i kaže ova mi je rekla da sam glupa jer imam iste čizme i istu bilježnicu, a druga stvar ako se na satu razrednika il kako već, priča o tome.

----------


## Bubica

ja imam vrlo pozitivna iskustva sa školom
stariji je prošao kroz oš bez ijedne frke, što ne znači samo da je "imao srece" nego da se očito radilo na odnosima u školi

i malina učiteljica reagira na najmanju sitnicu, i prema djeci, i doma roditeljima u informativku

moja je u komunikaciji puno slobodnija s dečkima, mislim da zato jer doma ima velikog brata i naučena je na malo žešću komunikaciju. Bila je na ribanju kod učiteljice, a onda je i meni učiteljica sve prenijela na informacijama. Jako se posramila, i nije ponavljala...

ja mislim da treba reagirati na svako neprihvatljivo ponašanje, i to onda kada se pojavi. Dakle, u školi to mora neprestano raditi učiteljica, a doma roditelji.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Eh, aleks ima drugo mišljenje, a i ja bih imala isto takvo mišljenje da sam iskusila samo razred svog mlađeg sina... 
> 
> Ali imam još jednog i u njegovom razredu (od prvog do četvrtog) odlična učiteljica je sustavno radila na tim odnosima u kolektivu i oni su se lijepo izgradili kako treba. Držala je i nama radionice i sve je to bilo baš kako treba, iako je u razredu bilo biserja s kojima je kasnije razrednik ponekad teško izlazio na kraj, ali temelji odgoja su bili super. 
> 
> Kod mog mlađeg - oni su kao i kod kćeri od aleks prepušteni da to rješavaju kako znaju i umiju, a to češće ispadne loše nego dobro. Pouka koju je ta generacija izvukla je da se moraju sami snalaziti jer odrasli ne mogu ili ne žele. Pa to svakako ispada. Poderala sam jezik do korijena pokušavajući tu nešto učiniti (učitelji, profesori, stručna služba, drugi roditelji...) ali nisam baš presretna kako je ispalo. Na sreću, to je gotovo, moj sin odlazi u srednju, ali na žalost - cijela ta generacija pretrpjela je trajnu štetu i što se tiče odnosa u kolektivu i što se tiče znanja (zbog ometanja nastave i visokog stupnja nasilnog ponašanja). Štaš, pojeo vuk magarca.


promakao mi je ovaj post
točno tako, svi mi govorimo iz svojih cipela 

moje je iskustvo da se iz razreda ispisalo dvoje djece, jedna djevojčica dijelom baš radi odnosa među djevojčicama
i kroz razgovor s drugim mamama nisam baš vidjela neko pretjerano razumjevanje za taj postupak
više je zaključak da su roditelji hiperprotektivni koji nisu naučili dijete da se postavi među drugom djecom, "a ni mala baš nije bila sunce"
nije, tko je, imala je i ona svojih "svjetlih trenutaka", ali opet ostaje činjenica da se dijete ispisalo

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a i istina je da su danas učiteljima vezane ruke 
ako imaju posla sa suradljivim roditeljima još nekako
ali kada roditelj odbija suradnju jako je teško nešto napraviti

u moje vrijeme su ipak imali više slobode
primjer iz mog prvog razreda, osnovne  :Grin: 
kraj nastavne godine
ljeto, topli dani
djevojčice u suknjicama
i jedan dječak, koji se zaljetao, dizao curama suknje i povlačio gaćice 
i moja draga, nažalost pokojna, učiteljica
je njega lijepo pred ploču
i rekla "a sad ću ta tebi skinuti hlače i gaće pred svima" (naravno da to nije napravila)
mali se rasplakao, i više nikad nije nikom digao suknju
danas bi joj roditelj radi toga poslao pravobraniteljicu, prosvjetnu inspekciju, ministarstvo i tko zna što još

----------


## tanja_b

> moje je iskustvo da se iz razreda ispisalo dvoje djece, jedna djevojčica dijelom baš radi odnosa među djevojčicama
> i kroz razgovor s drugim mamama nisam baš vidjela neko pretjerano razumjevanje za taj postupak
> više je zaključak da su roditelji hiperprotektivni koji nisu naučili dijete da se postavi među drugom djecom, "a ni mala baš nije bila sunce"
> nije, tko je, imala je i ona svojih "svjetlih trenutaka", ali opet ostaje činjenica da se dijete ispisalo


Imali smo gotovo identičnu situaciju u A. razredu, s ispisivanjem kao kulminacijom, samo je dečko bio u pitanju (ali čini se da su mu upravo djevojčice najviše zapaprile u tim nezdravim odnosima).

Samo, u ovom slučaju, mislim da je i škola zakazala (ne samo roditelji), jer je problem postojao odavno, a gurao se pod tepih. Problem u odnosima među djecom postoji i dalje, ali ga se nastavlja ignorirati. Jer su to, valjda, "dječja posla"  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamasch

> a i istina je da su danas učiteljima vezane ruke 
> ako imaju posla sa suradljivim roditeljima još nekako
> ali kada roditelj odbija suradnju jako je teško nešto napraviti


Ma jasno ali ako ucitelj dobiva ucestalo povratnu informaciju od roditelja, onda mu se valjda na taj nacin daje dodatno orudje da pokusa djelovati izvan zadanih uskih okvira.
Naravno ako je pedagog u glavi a ne samo po zvanju.

----------


## enela

Ne znam imamo li kojeg psihologa tu na forumu, voljela bi da mi on odgovori i uvjeri me da (ne)živim u zabludi.
Čitam vaša iskustva, vrtim u glavi mojih 20 godina rada s djecom, vrtim u glavi teeežaaak kćerin razred  i cijelo vrijeme mislim da bi djecu koja rade probleme, djecu koja nasilno reagiraju u nekim situacijama, trebalo kontinuirano poučavati kako reagirati u konfliktnim situacijama. 
Kako to odraditi? Po meni, grupnim radionicama svakih tjedan-dva tijekom cijele školske godine, a ne samo radionica za gašenje požara. Djeca s problemima u ponašanju uoče se već prvih mjesec dana nastave. 
I opet sam valjda iz Hlebina, ali meni tih osam (1. do 8. razred) radionica svakih tjedan ili dva za stručnu službu škole (psiholog, pedagog, defektolog...) ne djeluje kao neostvariv zadatak. 
Ili sam i ja roditelj i kolegica (vjerujte mi, još "gora etiketa" u zbornici) koja uvijek komplicira i nešto zahtjeva?

----------


## casa

Joj enela sreca da ne radimo u istoj skoli. Bile bi dvijealtretatorice, organizirali bi radionice protiv radionica i za spas od napasnih kolegica...

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne znam imamo li kojeg psihologa tu na forumu, voljela bi da mi on odgovori i uvjeri me da (ne)živim u zabludi.
> Čitam vaša iskustva, vrtim u glavi mojih 20 godina rada s djecom, vrtim u glavi teeežaaak kćerin razred  i cijelo vrijeme mislim da bi djecu koja rade probleme, djecu koja nasilno reagiraju u nekim situacijama, trebalo kontinuirano poučavati kako reagirati u konfliktnim situacijama. 
> Kako to odraditi? Po meni, grupnim radionicama svakih tjedan-dva tijekom cijele školske godine, a ne samo radionica za gašenje požara. Djeca s problemima u ponašanju uoče se već prvih mjesec dana nastave. 
> I opet sam valjda iz Hlebina, ali meni tih osam (1. do 8. razred) radionica svakih tjedan ili dva za stručnu službu škole (psiholog, pedagog, defektolog...) ne djeluje kao neostvariv zadatak. 
> Ili sam i ja roditelj i kolegica (vjerujte mi, još "gora etiketa" u zbornici) koja uvijek komplicira i nešto zahtjeva?


Ja sam napismeno tražila prije par godina.

Ali nisu me htjeli napismeno odbiti. 

Pa sam onda preko VR pokušala i tamo su ljudi slušali i bili zainteresirani, ali škola ne bi. Nudila sam da ću im domamiti vanjske suradnike (bar pokušati), ali rekli su da to previše košta. Ja sam sigurna da se moglo, ali eto - nije bilo volje. Logika "ne talasaj". Bitno da im na vidnom mjestu stoji pločica "Ovo je mjesto nulte tolerancije nasilja", a sve se svodilo na to da se od problema okrene glava, po sistemu kad zažmiriš, nitko te ne vidi. Kad čitam ovaj forum, vidim da nismo jedini. 

Ja sam godinama imala etiketu napornog roditelja, već sam se i sama pitala da li pretjerujem, a onda se moj stariji upisao u mioc i gle čuda - tamo sve funkcionira kako treba. Tamo imaš stručnu službu koja RAZGOVARA s tobom i slušaju što govoriš, tamo zaista nešto i poduzimaju kad doneseš papire, tamo zaista i brinu o toj djeci... Dakle, može se. Idealna škola je utopija, ali treba težiti da se tome približe što više mogu. Moj sin se dobro snašao. Ja sam mislila da je njihov razred u osnovnoj bio dobar, a u miocu sam se uvjerila da može biti i bolji. Nadam se da će tako biti i s mlađim.

----------


## Peterlin

Eh, samo da dodam - ove sam htjela domamiti u osnovnu školu: http://www.udrugaroditeljakpk.hr/sko...na-roditeljima

Ali nije mi jasno kako stručna služba (iako krnja i deficitarna) ne može to nekako organizirati s raspoloživim osobljem škole i vanjskim suradnicima... Da su samo iskoristili odličnu prekaljenu učiteljicu mog starijeg sina, koja im je ionako tamo pri ruci - baš ništa drugo nisu trebali napraviti. Možda platiti koji prekovremeni... ali jok!

----------


## enela

> Joj enela sreca da ne radimo u istoj skoli. Bile bi dvijealtretatorice, organizirali bi radionice protiv radionica i za spas od napasnih kolegica...


Ajde mi molim te onda reci kako naučiti djecu da rješavaju probleme na prihvatljiv način? Kako ih naučiti da ne miniraju rad ostatka razreda? Djecu koja to od prvog dana ne znaju.
OK, jasno mi je da bi ti išla na jetra :D , ali molim te da mi pojasniš zašto takve učestale radionice ne bi postigle neki rezultat? Ne provociram, ozbiljno pitam jer u 20 godina rada nisam dobila obrazloženi odgovor. 
Pojedinu djecu s problemima u ponašanju roditelji sami vode kod psihologa, i rezultata, zamisli, IMA. Zašto onda školski psiholog ne bi mogao odraditi to isto s djecom za koju roditelji nemaju sluha, vremena ili novaca? Vjerujem da rezultati ne bi bili savršeni, ali pomak od 10% na bolje je puno bolji od stagniranja.

----------


## zutaminuta

Da ne otvaram novu temu, ovo je dovoljno općenito da mogu i ovdje pitati, je li vam se događalo da morate presjeći neka prijateljstva zbog onog što ste smatrali lošim utjecajem na vašu djecu i je li vas to izjedalo i kako je to prošlo?

----------


## marta

Djecja prijateljstva?

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, dječja.
Edit: ma mislim kompletno sve s njima jer dijete samo po sebi ne bi bilo problem da je korigiraju.

----------


## Peterlin

> Da ne otvaram novu temu, ovo je dovoljno općenito da mogu i ovdje pitati, je li vam se događalo da morate presjeći neka prijateljstva zbog onog što ste smatrali lošim utjecajem na vašu djecu i je li vas to izjedalo i kako je to prošlo?


Meni je žao što to ponekad nisam napravila...

----------


## zutaminuta

Ah, Peterlin, sad bi trebala objasnit i zašto jer meni se čini kao da su tvoji klinci fantastično ispali. Kuhaju, spremaju, nisu ovisni o mrežama, nisu povodljivi, a znaju popravljat i imaju dobru edukaciju. 

Meni je ok da djeca svašt vide i da budu izložena različitim utjecajima i ljudima, pa i da se čeliče, ali s mjerom, ali bullying i to onaj na koji odrasli žmire, a dijete drže ko malog boga, to ne mogu smisliti. Sad čitam temu unazad i vidim da sam na pravom mjestu.

----------


## Peterlin

Ma pisala sam svojevremeno o tome... Takozvani prijatelji mog mlađeg sina ukrali su mu ključeve iz džepa za vrijeme tjelesnog, upali u naš stan i ukrali njegovu kasicu sa 700 kuna. 
U petom razredu. Dakle, imali su jedva deset godina. Bolje da se ne prisjećam... Moja djeca su bila dobra sa svima, ali nisu uvijek dobro prošli. Zapravo, moj sin je izvukao dobru lekciju, a mi smo neko vrijeme bili izvan sebe... Nakon toga više nije dovodio društvo doma.

----------


## Lili75

Peterlin,
Mene uzasava sama pomisao da dijete od 10god to moze pomislit a kamoli napravit. Kriminalci u izdanju malog djeteta, strasnooo!!!

----------


## Vrci

Ja se recimo osjecam malo glupo, ali sam presjekla jedno prijateljstvo jer nikako nisam kliknula s roditeljima. Klinci se upoznali na sportu, par puta bili na igranju, ali ti ljudi su toliko drugačiji od mene. Doslo ljeto, more, na jesen dosli u razlicite sportske grupe, pa korona i eto vise se nismo culi

----------


## Peterlin

Pa nisi presjekla, nego nisi nastavila poticati. Ne bih ni ja. 

Imam takvih iskustava dosta... Ako se klinci druže, ne znači da roditelji odmah moraju postati prijatelji. Vjerojatno se i to dogodi, ali češće ostanemo poznanici i kontakti se ne nastavljaju kad djeca izgube zajedničke aktivnosti. 

Ali zutaminuta je pitala što učiniti kad vidimo da druga djeca baš loše utječu na našu djecu. Tu ne vidim nikakav razlog zbog kojeg ne bismo smjeli prekinuti takav odnos. To je dio roditeljske odgovornosti.

----------


## Peterlin

> Peterlin,
> Mene uzasava sama pomisao da dijete od 10god to moze pomislit a kamoli napravit. Kriminalci u izdanju malog djeteta, strasnooo!!!


Bilo je nekih kolovođa, a čopor se poveo za njima. U ovom slučaju bilo mi je lakše što je moje dijete bilo žrtva (vlastite gluposti i pretjeranog povjerenja). Vjerojatno bi mi teže palo da sam otkrila da je on s krive strane plota, da krade ili zlostavlja druge...

Koliko znam, krao nije. Za zlostavljanje se baš ne bih kladila, jer sam uvidjela da je s vremenom naučio nasilnicima odgovoriti njihovim jezikom, riječima i djelima. Što da kažem? Klin se klinom izbija? Teško je tu naći mjeru. Ako odgojimo djecu da se sto posto drže nenasilja, postaju mete nasilnika. Moj sin je to naučio na teži način. Njegov stariji brat nije u toj mjeri bio izložen, ali on je drugačiji i pazljivije bira društvo, pa je tricky situacija bilo manje.

----------


## Vrci

I da, prekinula bih odnos za koji vidim da mi lose utječe na djecu.
Zasto ne?

----------


## Tanči

> I da, prekinula bih odnos za koji vidim da mi lose utječe na djecu.
> Zasto ne?


I ja bih, ali na svu sreću, moja kći je uvijek pažljivo birala društvo i nisam nikad morala intervenirati.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## n.grace

u petom razredu djeca imaju 11 ili 12 godina, ovisno kad su rođeni i upisani u školu
žuta, ako vidiš da nešto nije kako treba, reagiraj odmah.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislim da sam desenzibilizirana na nasilje ako bih žmirila na malu koja totalno podivlja i uznevjeri se kad joj netko veli ne, bilo moje dijete u igri ili ja kao roditelj mom djetetu na nešto što su se one dvije već smislile. Opet sam onda u dilemi jesam li hipersenzitivna jer se druga strana, odrasli, drže ko da nemaju pojma i ko da su moji klinci problem jer cendraju za svaku sitnicu umjesto da se izbore. Ma okej da se izbore, ali ne možeš svoje dijete pustit da bude totalni divljak. Propala bih u zemlju da mi se klinka bijesno zaleće u roditelja tuđeg klinca i udara ga il stane između djeteta i roditelja da ovaj ne može razgovarati sa svojim klincem ili da guši i davi drugo dijete jer je nametljivo i željno da ga uključe u igru. Ili da ga udari zatvorenom šakom u trbuh dok se ovaj u grču i suzama guši i njega pozivaju na red jer plače i jer je "curica". Tako sam ljuta što mi je bivši tu dinamiku prikazivao u puno benignijem svjetlu nego što doista je, a ja mu vjerovala dok sam klincu govorila neka kaže curici da ga prestane udarati jer to boli misleći da se radi o nekom nevinom udaranju kad se ne znaju baš nikako naći u sredini, a zapravo mala ne trpi ništa osim potpunog pokoravanja njoj jer je navikla na takav tretman od okoline.

----------


## Kaae

Ako ti jako smetaju odrasli, a i djeca, u dobi kad moras biti prisutna i sudjelovati, onda prekini i nestani. Ja sam napravila tako kad sam shvatila da nema smisla da se nalazim u situaciji koja mi ne odgovarada bi se moje dijete od par mjeseci ili godina s nekim druzilo. Nije ih bilo puno, ali dogodile su se. Ili smo se samo vidjali u nekim grupnim situacijama poput djecjih rodjendana s jos brdo drugih obitelji. Ovo ukljucuje i djecu koju, iz ovog ili onog razloga, ne volim ili mi ne odgovara njihovo ponasanje (opet iz ovog ili onog razloga).

Inace nisam bila u nekoj situaciji da mi netko utjece na djecu u dovoljnoj mjeri da to bude bitno, ali oni tek imaju 8 i skoro 5 godina pa ima vremena i za to. Sin je imao u vrticu i skoli dvoje djece koje mu nikad ne bih izabrala za prijatelja, ali i vrticko i skolsko osoblje je dijelilo misljenje i uredilo situaciju prije nego sam ja dosla do nje.

----------


## pulinka

> Propala bih u zemlju da mi se klinka bijesno zaleće u roditelja tuđeg klinca i udara ga il stane između djeteta i roditelja da ovaj ne može razgovarati sa svojim klincem ili da guši i davi drugo dijete jer je nametljivo i željno da ga uključe u igru. Ili da ga udari zatvorenom šakom u trbuh dok se ovaj u grču i suzama guši i njega pozivaju na red jer plače i jer je "curica".


Ja bih se udaljila od roditelja koji ne propadaju u zemlju za ovakva ponašanja, tj. ja se jesam udaljila. To su mala deca i sigurno neće biti anđeli, ali roditelj koji nema nameru da ih koriguje nije roditelj sa kojim bih ja provodila vreme. 
Ti imaš puno pravo da i tuđem detetu postaviš granice ako ono ugrožava tebe i tvoju decu, ali dugoročno nema tu puno sreće u druženju, ako je onom drugom roditelju ok da njegovo bude nasilnik. Da je situacija slučajno obrnuta, taj roditelj bi se ekspresno usprotivio da njegovo dete bude mlaćeno. 
Živiš u velikom gradu, sigurno ima igrališta i društva na izbor, čak i sada zimi. Ima puno normalnih i pažljivih roditelja, pronaći ćeš među nihovom decom društvo za svoje klince.

----------


## tanja_b

> Ili da ga udari zatvorenom šakom u trbuh dok se ovaj u grču i suzama guši i njega pozivaju na red jer plače i jer je "curica".


Ovo nikako nemoj tolerirati.
Jedno je znati se izboriti za sebe, drugo je biti agresivan.

----------


## zutaminuta

> ..onda prekini i nestani.


Nekak napola i jesmo zadnji put kad nisam dala moju malu na igru kod njih, jer mi nije odgovaralo da je već 15. put šaljem, a oni svoju više neće poslat nama otkad je bivši otišao. Bivši naše klince, sad tek vidim, uopće nije štitio, a ja njihovu malu redovito pozovem na red. Zbog toga me ne voli i otvoreno izražava neprijateljstvo. Toliko je naporna ili napredna, ne znam koji izraz da upotrijebim, da sad nagovara moje klince da me napadnu, a to izvodi i s njima kad netko neće da sluša. U redu bi mi bile takve socijalne vježbe, donekle, da mala nije turbo agresivna. Bit će mi čudno ako opet pozovu na igru, a i već mi je je**no stresno da se uz navlačenje s mojima moram nosit i s raspištoljenom četverogodišnjakinjom.

----------


## Kaae

Ma bjezi od toga; naci ce cetverogodisnjakinja novu prijateljicu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne znam gdje da pišem, ali evo... jedan od onih dana kad se osjećam ko apsolutno govno
Grad je usporen, što mi i paše, al njima valjda ne... a mislim bilo je slično i zimi i u proljeće, posebno otkad je covida
Dakle, danas popodne 1. put odemo na obližnje igralište, najstarija se žali da je boli želudac od gladi i kaka joj se, dođemo doma, ne jede što ima, skuham juhicu, odemo opet van 2. put, čim je vidjela igralište zavapi da joj se kaka, odemo doma, ona se pokaka, pa se najmlađa pokaka, pa odemo 3. put van, nakon 10 minuta, vraća se svrbi je guzica, ... idemo doma. Ne mogu više. Još se poklopilo nešto stvari od dana ranije i ono... živote, što si takav. 
A da znam, dramim bez veze, ali tako se osjećam i ne mogu si pomoć.
I da, sumnjam da je nezadovoljna jer su joj igrališta na vrh glave. Mala škola i škola će bit spas.
Ne, ne mogu si priuštit radionice, ne mogu ih vodit na izlete, a materi na selo gdje bismo mogli na kupalište ne mogu jer ću skurit još malo živaca što je ostalo, od otrovne matere.

----------


## Beti3

Imate li u Zagrebu neke bazene na otvorenom? To ne bi trebalo biti skupo. Ili Jarun, Bundek, može li se tamo kupati? Da mslo promihenite rutinu.
Za njih je tramvaj ili autobus besplatan, pa ne bi trebalo biti preskupo.
Imaš li balkon ili dvoriste gdje bi se mogli polivati vodom?

Nije lako s djecom i nemoj sebi predbacivati kad se tako osjećaš. Samo preživjeti dan sa troje predškolaca bez pomoći je veliki uspjeh.
Bit će lakše, ali ne tako brzo. No, to znaš i sama.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ne znam gdje da pišem, ali evo... jedan od onih dana kad se osjećam ko apsolutno govno
> Grad je usporen, što mi i paše, al njima valjda ne... a mislim bilo je slično i zimi i u proljeće, posebno otkad je covida
> Dakle, danas popodne 1. put odemo na obližnje igralište, najstarija se žali da je boli želudac od gladi i kaka joj se, dođemo doma, ne jede što ima, skuham juhicu, odemo opet van 2. put, čim je vidjela igralište zavapi da joj se kaka, odemo doma, ona se pokaka, pa se najmlađa pokaka, pa odemo 3. put van, nakon 10 minuta, vraća se svrbi je guzica, ... idemo doma. Ne mogu više. Još se poklopilo nešto stvari od dana ranije i ono... živote, što si takav. 
> A da znam, dramim bez veze, ali tako se osjećam i ne mogu si pomoć.
> I da, sumnjam da je nezadovoljna jer su joj igrališta na vrh glave. Mala škola i škola će bit spas.
> Ne, ne mogu si priuštit radionice, ne mogu ih vodit na izlete, a materi na selo gdje bismo mogli na kupalište ne mogu jer ću skurit još malo živaca što je ostalo, od otrovne matere.


Beti je dobro savjetovala... Probaj pomoći sebi, pa ćeš posredno i djeci. Nađi zabavu koja će im vezati pažnju. 

Evo još ideja:
- šator (dovoljan bi bio onaj pop-up za plažu, nedavno sam ih vidjela u Lidlu po stotinjak kuna ili čak manje, zna toga biti i po običnim velikim trgovinama https://www.konzum.hr/web/products/s...220x120x120-cm 

- ako je postavljanje šatora prezahtjevno, onda deka (namjenska, na kojoj se može sjediti vani) ali sjećam se svojih klinaca - postavljanje šatora bilo im je izvor beskrajne zabave, iako je naš šator bio kompliciraniji za postavljanje, jer je bio klasičan, ali pustili smo djecu da se bore s tim. To je bila jedna od rijetkih stvari gdje nisu odustajali dok nije bilo gotovo. Alternativa - može se šator postaviti i u sobi (na stol se prebaci deka da visi do poda, tako da se dobije kućica) Osim toga, dovuci neku veliku kutiju doma i napravite kućicu/dvorac/whatever ; a za van i veliki kišobran može poslužiti kao "šator" - dolje prostreš deku, gore otvoriš najveći kišobran koji imate i evo zaklona od sunca

- za stariju djevojčicu napravi "kutiju za krojenje i šivanje" - nek kroji odjeću za lutke. Pomoglo bi ako joj možeš pokazati kako to ide. Mlađima daj to isto, ali nek rezuckaju papir (školskim škarama) i rade kućice od kutija za cipele, a starijoj daj tkaninu. Nije prerano da joj pokažeš iglu i konac, ali po redu najprije idu škare i hrpa krpica. Tek kad savlada krojenje, može krenuti na šivanje. Pokaži joj kako to ide... Ako misliš da joj je krojenje i šivanje prezahtjevno, uzmi neki jednostavan i mali dječji goblen (printani) da proba kako to ide: http://unitas.hr/old/index.php?sadrz...&vrsta=gobleni (osobno ne volim goblene, ali to je odlična vježba za finu motoriku, urednost i strpljenje). 

- Alternativa - heklanje, štrikanje ili bilo što s čim i sama imaš iskustva i možeš djetetu pokazati. Moj E. je u ovoj dobi učio heklati lančić i uzlati, jer je izrađivao uzice za pse, hehehe...  Dalje od lančića i uzlova nije došao, ali znao si svezati flaks na udicu, što je već rijetkost kod današnje djece... (offt. duuugo nismo bili na pecanju).  Ako ti se sve ovo čini prezahtjevno, nabavi neki set perlica da si sama može napraviti narukvicu/ogrlicu i slično: http://www.chemaco.hr/hr/katalog/per...cetirane-4-mm/ (uz to ćeš trebati pribor i gumicu ili konac, ali tamo gdje nabavljaš perlice obično imaju i sve ostalo u ponudi). Možete i sami napraviti doma perlice od fimo mase ili glinamola. 

- imate li knjižnicu u kvartu? Sad oni prelaze na ljetni režim rada (jednosmjenski, naizmjenično ujutro/popodne) ali unutra je obično klimatizirano i može se provesti sat-dva u igri ili čitanju. Naši (S.S. Kranjčević) su imali razne drvene puzzle, slagalice, kocke i slično, a animator na dječjem odjelu učio je klince igrati šah i druge društvene igre

- igre vodom doma za mlađu djecu - ljeti smo obično prali lego kocke (klinci su to sami radili u lavoru, ispirali i cijedili na cjedilu) i to je bio izvor dugotrajne zabave

- igre s hranom: napravite voćnu salatu, nije prerano da sjeckaju voće 

- kozmetika - nabavi im dječji lak za nokte, pa nek vježbaju finu motoriku na sebi, nek si pletu pletenice ili rade frizure s gelom ako imaju kratku kosu...

----------


## zutaminuta

Fala. Da. Nisam još bila na Jarunu i Bundeku pa moram prvo sama izvidjeti kak do tam, kak izgledaju plaže i može li se uopće kupat. Al ćaća ih vodi nekam na kupanje, pa nisam smatrala potrebnim da i ja to radim.
Igle im ne mogu dat jer bi se polomili za to. Pola ideja iz one knjižice za igre ne mogu uvesti jer je strka i lom kad dam nešto, jer najmanja ništa ne kopča, baca se i radi scene. Eto, šator, to ću uzeti sad kad imamo nešto više prostora.

----------


## Vrci

S troje tako malih na Jarunu i Bundeku mislim da bi samo više živaca izgubila nego što  bi uživala. Barem ja sa svojima. Iskreno eto

----------


## jelena.O

Je si li još blizu Maksimira ili neke livade,ako već kupiš šator ( ili bar dekicu) uzmi mekani loptu ili karte ,nešto za pojesti i piti i piknik napravite.
U doba mog djetinjstva mi smo piknirali dosta često u Botaničkom vrtu,sad se upad plaća

----------


## zutaminuta

Tak se i meni čini vrci. Jelena, a da evo, sad smo u Maksimiru.

----------


## Lili75

> Je si li još blizu Maksimira ili neke livade,ako već kupiš šator ( ili bar dekicu) uzmi mekani loptu ili karte ,nešto za pojesti i piti i piknik napravite.
> U doba mog djetinjstva mi smo piknirali dosta često u Botaničkom vrtu,sad se upad plaća


Jesi sigurna da se plaća upad? ja sam nedavno tamo bila, besplatno je.

----------


## tangerina

Samo sam ti htjela reć da ne dramiš bez veze, to je tako s njima kad su mali, neke dane jednostavno frustrirajuće, i ja sam se ponekad tako osjećala

ako ih tata vodi već na kupanje, ja ne mislim da si ti dužna njima smišljat nešto drugo osim igrališta, ako možeš možeš, ako ne možeš šta sad, ima i težih sudbina
jedino što se tiče ovih jedenja i kakanja, to već znaš, rutina i pravila prije izlaska, i ti kao voditelj: sad jedenje. sad kakanje. vrati se i još se jednom obriši.
smanjit će količinu vraćanja, ali ne i potpuno ukinut

----------


## Cathy

> Jesi sigurna da se plaća upad? ja sam nedavno tamo bila, besplatno je.


https://botanickivrt.biol.pmf.hr/ulaznice/

----------


## Lili75

*Cathy* hvala. Dakle ja sam sigurno bila tamo nakon veljače ove godine kad su uveli plaćanje. To nisam ni znala. Najnormalnije sam ušla kao i uvijek, nitko me ništa nije pitao.  Doduše ja sam išla usred dana.
Baš ću jedan dan tamo proći i zavirit.

----------


## jelena.O

E kad smo u toj priči
Ako ti se da ići s njima do Zrinjevca,ima tam raznih kutaka,ligerštula,.... A opet može i dekica pa sjednete na travu

----------


## zutaminuta

Da, idem ujutro do zrinjevca. Sad kad je malo prohladilo. 

Da, botanički se sad plaća.

----------


## buba klara

Žuta vidi

http://www.mojmaksimir.com/content/l...rku-maksimir-5

Besplatne ljetne igraonice u Maksimiru

----------


## buba klara

I besplatne dječje predstave u Dubravi
https://kazalistedubrava.hr/predstav...red-predstava/

Ima toga još po gradu u ovom doba, ovo sam izdvojila što vam je najbliže (možeš pratiti programe kvartovskih centara za kulturu).

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala!

----------

